# Kubota B2650 Sidewalk Tractor Plow



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Picked up this orange beauty. Can't wait to run it around in the snow.

All we have run in the past is steiners but for cab, road speed, and salter capability this seemed like the right choice. Hopefully the length won't be an issue

Curious on setups for carrying a shovel and buckets, I guess most people just seem to toss them in the salter?

Anyway onto the pics for now... more to follow through the season.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's a pretty nice little setup! I don't see trip springs on the plow. Does it have them or does it have some sort of hydraulic relief valve to allow it to trip?


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> That's a pretty nice little setup! I don't see trip springs on the plow. Does it have them or does it have some sort of hydraulic relief valve to allow it to trip?


It's a mold board trip, just the angle of the picture doesn't show them. We are going to nip the corners off the cutting edge so it catches less on sidewalk joints. We have done this in the past on our others plows and it helps a lot.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Carrying tools is always a fetish in design for me. The snowplow shovel clips are pretty sturdy, I also like cutting pvc pipe and bolting it wherever is convienient. Finding a place for a 2 foot section with a cap is good for holding chain or straps too without them getting tangled.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Very nice set up. That looks to be about 30K plus. Hope you got lots of sidewalk work. 
I would love a set up like that but the cost of the cabs for the little bit of winter work keeps making me cheap out. Need to find a nice used one.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Well had some free time this week so we tore into the new machine. Got the radio wired and strobe installed. originally we pulled the headliner but for anyone doing this in the future you should pull the roof, was way easier.


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice looking little tractor, for the mounting of the shovels I would fabricate a plate that bolts onto the back of the salter and buy a few of these clamps to hold the shovels. I have these mounts on my dump trailer for holding a shovel and its never moved/fallen off and is pretty easy to remove.
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000CQPANY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Turn your orange hazard lights that stick above the top of the roof upside down. You'll catch a branch and rip them right off. If you do alot of salting with the machine, we have extended our salters another 12" to hold more bulk and put a lid on er

Congrats on the new rig! You'll love it


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Made a tarp with bungees for the salter, fits very tight. Mounted a shovel with a hitch pin so it doesn't fall out, also doesn't make the machine any longer/wider.

So with a little welding from our shop guy we figured out a clever bucked mount. sits nicely out of the way, And bonus it keeps the road spray from that tire off the window.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I have been shopping around for a new tractor and Im really leaning toward a B2650. They are a very nice little compact tractor. Love the factory cab. What Im wondering is how good is the AC when its 90 plus degrees outside? Im going to have about 5 acres to keep mowed next summer at my new home and was really leaning toward mowing in the AC. Does yours have the rear window defroster? My dealer says he orders everyone with it. I was aslo throwing the idea around of fabricating one of those Boss UTV V plows to mount on the front of it. Not sure if a guy should try to make the plow to run off the tractor hydraulics or if the tractor alternator would have enough amps to just wire it up like you would on a utv. Just thinking of some ideas for now. Was looking at some deere 3046r but they are pretty spendy and just a little bigger then I want. I have a 1025R right now but want something a little bigger for my acres I have now.


----------



## Unraveller (Jan 28, 2014)

G.Landscape said:


> Picked up this orange beauty. Can't wait to run it around in the snow.
> 
> All we have run in the past is steiners but for cab, road speed, and salter capability this seemed like the right choice. Hopefully the length won't be an issue
> 
> Curious on setups for carrying a shovel and buckets, I guess most people just seem to toss them in the salter?


What's the road speed?


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Top speed is 11.8 mph


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey where did you pick up the strobe light you mounted on the roof, I've been looking for one about that size for my wife's tractor?


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Got that light at Harmon Heavy Truck. We have then on a bunch of equipment they are really nice and bright. I picked up a Buyers ones this year for our new truck and it doesn't have nearly the same output.

I have a picture for everything... haha.


----------



## rockerchris (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice setup! We are running a few of these down in Toronto. Where did you get those clips to hold the shovels in? I would really like to get a few.



G.Landscape said:


> Made a tarp with bungees for the salter, fits very tight. Mounted a shovel with a hitch pin so it doesn't fall out, also doesn't make the machine any longer/wider.
> 
> So with a little welding from our shop guy we figured out a clever bucked mount. sits nicely out of the way, And bonus it keeps the road spray from that tire off the window.
> 
> ...


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

The clips are the "snap in wall hanger" which snowplow shovel sells. I purchased them from a dealer in Missisauga?Toronto? I can't remember. We drilled through the clip and shovel once mounted to attached the hitch pin as a backup for those rough roads.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

No idea how the AC is get, we just got the machine this fall so haven't had a chance to push the limits yet. Our does have the window defrost on the rear, our operator has been running with the windo open for th first few storms since the temps are pretty mild so we actually havnt used it much but I am sure it will get tested on those -20 days. Overall I am happy so far, but we haven't really had a true heavy plow yet. Our neighbor just got a JD3039r and I am glad we went with the Kubota as the size difference is huge. Operating a 48" wide machine on a 60' sidewalk is tight with trees, bushes, light poles... operating a 58" machine on a 60" sidewalk I wouldn't be comfortable with.



4x4Farmer said:


> I have been shopping around for a new tractor and Im really leaning toward a B2650. They are a very nice little compact tractor. Love the factory cab. What Im wondering is how good is the AC when its 90 plus degrees outside? Im going to have about 5 acres to keep mowed next summer at my new home and was really leaning toward mowing in the AC. Does yours have the rear window defroster? My dealer says he orders everyone with it. I was aslo throwing the idea around of fabricating one of those Boss UTV V plows to mount on the front of it. Not sure if a guy should try to make the plow to run off the tractor hydraulics or if the tractor alternator would have enough amps to just wire it up like you would on a utv. Just thinking of some ideas for now. Was looking at some deere 3046r but they are pretty spendy and just a little bigger then I want. I have a 1025R right now but want something a little bigger for my acres I have now.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I like your bucket mount idea, I may have to copy that for a toolbox and storing chains.


----------



## neblawncare23 (Feb 5, 2015)

Is you total width 48"? I was talking to my dealer earlier this fall and he told me he couldn't get that tractor to 48".


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Depends on where you define 48". If you measure outside of the R1 Ag tires it's 47". The Fenders are closer to 50", the mirrors hang out futher past that. The plow at full angle is still approx 54" so if your looking to do 48" sidewalks you will have to either cut down the blade or find an aftermarket one that's 48" . 

The one dealer we talked to said they set up a lot for the Toronto market by cutting down the HLA sidewalk plow to meet the 48" width.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well just bought a used 2014 B2650HSDC with 75hrs on it. Loader and 60" mower. Picked up a Normand 60" 3pt blower for it couple days ago. Really looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

4x4Farmer said:


> Well just bought a used 2014 B2650HSDC with 75hrs on it. Loader and 60" mower. Picked up a Normand 60" 3pt blower for it couple days ago. Really looking forward to getting it.


I'm sorry......lol.

We're loving the 1025.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm glad the 1025 is working good for you. Have you gotten to use it much? I miss my John Deere for sure. Just thought Id give the Kubota thing a try. I really like the one I test drove a couple times. Who knows...maybe ill have a green one again by next year. The funny thing about this Kubota I bought is its in Bement IL. Yep...so now I'm heading your way.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm sorry......lol.
> 
> We're loving the 1025.


I'm glad the 1025 is working good for you. Have you gotten to use it much? I miss my John Deere for sure. Just thought Id give the Kubota thing a try. I really like the one I test drove a couple times. Who knows...maybe ill have a green one again by next year. The funny thing about this Kubota I bought is its in Bement IL. Yep...so now I'm heading your way.


----------

